# No picture on Samsung TV



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you are seeing messages on the screen then the TV is working fine. Try switching inputs to the antenna and see if any local stations come in.
Then try a new cable or different box like a DVD player.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you sure that your cable service is functioning.

They might have a down line, or signal break, or did you forget to pay the bill.

Just because the box comes on, don't mean that it is getting a signal to send to your TV.


ED


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Good troubleshooting:

1. Reboot the cable box. 

If that doesn't fix it:

1. If there's a DVD connected, see if you get a picture and sound.

If you do:

1. Move the HDMI cable from the cable box output to the DVD output.

If you get picture and sound, it's the cable box HDMI output. A common problem.

If you don't:

1. Move the HDMI cable from the DVD output to the TV input the cable box is/was connected to.

If you get no picture it's that specific TV input.

If you do:

It's the HDMI cable.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You could also try going to the cable box menu or guide. If that comes up then you know the signal from the box to the TV is good and you have a problem with actual cable signal from the source.


----------



## Head_Unit (Jan 26, 2010)

...and yes, perfectly functioning HDMI cables that are never moved DO suddenly go kaput and stop working. Had that happen twice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

CIA....?


----------

